# Vodafone Station oder FritzBox? (Kabel)



## Tsch4rly (28. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche mal wieder eure Expertise. Heut stellt sich mir die Frage ob eine Vodafone Station den gleichen Dienst verrichtet wie eine aktuelle FritzBox (z.B eine FritzBox 6660 Cable oder auch eine FritzBox 6490 Cable?). Der Anschluss ist via Kabel.

Die Situation:

Seit einem halben Jahr habe ich einen Kabel Tarif mit 200.000 Mbps Downloadrate (ist momentan auch nichts anderes möglich). Die Vodafone Station steckt in einem Blechschaltschrank im Flur, dort habe ich die Möglichkeit von Kabel und Netzwerkverbindungen in jeden Raum (Homeway System). Die Wohnung ist weitestgehend Quadratisch und die Box sitzt etwa mittig an einer Seite des Quadrates, die Wohnung hat knapp 90m².

Die Probleme:

1. Ungefähr täglich bzw spätestens nach zwei Tagen kann mein PC (LAN Verbindung) keine neuen oder bestimmte Verbindungen ins Internet mehr aufbauen. Meine Lösung ist momentan der Neustart des Routers. Die Box bietet nun auch die Möglichkeit eine dynamische DNS über einen Drittanbieter einzurichten, ist das eine Lösung und auch seriös?

2. Der Wifi Empfang ist eher schlecht, mir ist bewusst das der Blechkasten nicht gerade ideal ist. Aber die Frage ist, kann das eine FitzBox besser kompensieren oder sollte man am besten gleich auf einen Repeater gehen?

Schon mal vielen Dank fürs lesen und dann selbstverständlich für eure Antworten. 

Gruß
Tsch4rly


----------



## robbe (28. April 2020)

Die Providerboxen sind grundsätzlich Kernschrott und haben immer eine vielzahl von Problemchen, die bei einigen Kunden garnicht auftreten, bei anderen jedoch zu Hauf. Punkt 1 könnte also von der Box kommen, muss aber nicht. Hier wäre interessant, welche Seiten betroffen sind, bzw welche in dem Moment noch funktionieren. Sollten IPv6 Seiten noch erreichbar sein, kann es sich auch um ein DSLite Problem handeln, welches wahrscheinlich nichts mit der Box zu tun hat.
Punkt 2 ist auch schwer einzuschätzen, die Fritzboxen sind sicher etwas besser, Wunder erwarten kann man im Metallschrank aber nicht. Wenn sowieso alles Verkabelt ist, würd ich einfach einen oder mehrere Access Points setzen.


----------



## Tsch4rly (28. April 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Punkt 1 könnte also von der Box kommen, muss aber nicht. Hier wäre interessant, welche Seiten betroffen sind, bzw welche in dem Moment noch funktionieren. Sollten IPv6 Seiten noch erreichbar sein, kann es sich auch um ein DSLite Problem handeln, welches wahrscheinlich nichts mit der Box zu tun hat.




Also meinen Beobachtungen nach gehts tatsächlich nur um Dinge, die ich neu öffne.

Beispielsweise trat der Fehler heute nach einer Partie PUBG (ist vllt kein Glanz Beispiel) auf, da kam einfach keine Verbindung zum Server mehr zustande. Allerdings konnte ich weiterhin TeamSpeak nutzen. Nach einem Neustart hat sowohl TeamSpeak als auch Steam nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich konnte dann auch im Browser keine Seiten mehr öffnen. Erst nach dem Neustart des Routers ging beides wieder. 
Ähnlich ist es auch mit YouTube, Videos die Laufen kann ich auch zu Ende sehen.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter 

Mit dem dynDNS hat das ganze dann vermutlich nichts zu tun?


----------



## robbe (28. April 2020)

Schon sehr seltsames Verhalten, gut möglich das die Box spinnt. Ein DSLite Problem kanns nicht, dann müssten IPv6 Seiten wie Google oder Youtube einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Tsch4rly (28. April 2020)

Gut vielleicht hab ich es auch nicht richtig probiert, was Google angeht auf jeden Fall. Ich werde es mal explizit probieren und berichten wenn es wieder soweit ist.

Trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## erdnussflipjan (28. April 2020)

Schau bitte mal in den Netzwerkeinstellung von Windows ob sich ein Proxy eingeschlichen hat. Passiert gern mit dem ein oder anderen Programm ;o).

Ordentliches WLAN aus dem Stahlschrank kann nicht funtionieren, ist ja fast ein faradeyscher Käfig.

Ich habe aktuell meine "alte" 7590 hinter der VS. Die VS funktioniert in dem Fall nur als Router.


----------



## Tsch4rly (29. April 2020)

Also die Einstellungen hab ich gecheckt. Ich hab übrigens Windows 10. Hier steht lediglich das die Einstellungen Automatisch erkannt werden, alles andere ist ausgegraut bzw aus.

Ich war beim Bau der Wohnung nicht dabei, daher weiß ich nicht ob es wirklich ein geschlossener Kasten ist oder nur eine Tür.


----------



## Tsch4rly (29. April 2020)

erdnussflipjan schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell meine "alte" 7590 hinter der VS. Die VS funktioniert in dem Fall nur als Router.



Das hab ich heute Morgen ganz überlesen, war aber eine gute Idee. Mir ist dann eingefallen das ich auch noch eine alte habe, die ist jetzt mein Access Point. Danke dafür. 

Das 1. Problem ist heute den ganzen Tag über tatsächlich nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## erdnussflipjan (30. April 2020)

Die Vodafone Station kannst du auch in den BridgeModus setzen (einzustellen über deine Anmeldung bei VF und deiner Interneteinstellung, Homespot muss hierzu deaktiviert werden - bei ehem. Unitymedia Kunden nur über den TelSupport). Nur im BridgeModus funktioniert die VS als reiner Router (ohne Firewall, NAT, WLAN etc). Angeschlossen der Fritte aber per LAN an die VS!
Alles Weitere übernimmt dann wieder die Fritte wieder.


----------



## ric84 (30. April 2020)

Genau, wie meine Vorredner meinen, eine Fritzbox 6490 als standalone per Bridgemodus oder eben als Vodafone gebrandete. Auf jeden Fall ist das WLAN der Fritte um Längen besser (rein aus meiner Erfahrung, ich hab mittlerweile eine 6591 wegen dem Gigabitkabelanschluss). Aber warum zum Fi.. verlegen die Dullis den Kabelanschluss in einem Stahlschrank  Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, von dort aus ein Kabel raus zu legen, z.B. Netzwerkkabel?


----------



## P2063 (30. April 2020)

Tsch4rly schrieb:


> Die Box bietet nun auch die Möglichkeit eine dynamische DNS über einen Drittanbieter einzurichten, ist das eine Lösung und auch seriös?



Seriös ist das auf jeden Fall, aber nicht die Lösung für dein DNS Problem. DynDNS benutzt man eigentlich, wenn man irgendwelche Webseiten oder Dienste zuhause hosted, aber keine feste IP Adresse hat. 

Ich kenne mich mit der Vodafone Büchse nicht aus, aber gehe mal davon aus man kann irgendwo in der Config manuell einen DNS Server für die Adressauflösung eintragen. Da kannst du testweise mal 1.1.1.1 (cloudflare) oder 8.8.8.8 (google) probieren. Wenn es damit nicht läuft router softwareupdate durchführen oder anderen router testen.


----------



## Tsch4rly (30. April 2020)

erdnussflipjan schrieb:


> Die Vodafone Station kannst du auch in den BridgeModus setzen (einzustellen über deine Anmeldung bei VF und deiner Interneteinstellung, Homespot muss hierzu deaktiviert werden - bei ehem. Unitymedia Kunden nur über den TelSupport). Nur im BridgeModus funktioniert die VS als reiner Router (ohne Firewall, NAT, WLAN etc). Angeschlossen der Fritte aber per LAN an die VS!
> Alles Weitere übernimmt dann wieder die Fritte wieder.



Leider hab ich nicht die Riesen Ahnung von dem einrichten des ganzen. Deswegen hab ich mich im wesentlichen an diese Anleitung von Giga gehalten. Kurz gesagt, die VS ist mein Modem, das W-Lan dort ist jetzt aus, und die FritzBox via Lan-Kabel verbunden und dient als W-Lan und Lan Switch.  Aber wenn ichs nicht ganz falsch verstehe hab ichs so ähnlich gemacht wie du es vorschlägst. 

Wenn dieser DNS Fehler wieder kommt werde ich erstmal das mit Google und YouTube testen, und dann mit diesen DNS Adressen.
Verstehe ich das mit den Adressen richtig das man dann mehr oder weniger nur einen "anderen" Weg ins Internet nimmt?


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2020)

Schau mal hier rein vlt hilft es Dir ja, steht auch warum und wieso....
DNS-Server aendern: So einfach geht es unter Windows - Tipps & Tricks


----------



## Tsch4rly (30. April 2020)

Danke, das war ziemlich aufschlussreich. Nur ob ichs jetzt richtig verstanden hab. Eine dynDNS vom router könnte aber prinzipell schlechte Server vermeiden, natürlich aber auch auf noch schlechtere verweisen oder?

Ist es dann sinnvoller die DNS im Router anzupassen oder tatsächlich lokal an einem PC?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2020)

dynDNS ermöglich es dir, über eine Domain-Namen deinen Internetanschluss von extern zu erreichen.

Statt immer wechselnde aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd-Adressen einzutragen, kannst du einfach xx.dyndns.com (oder ein anderer Anbieter) eingeben und es wird zu deiner IP aufgelöst.

Das hat mit DNS-Problemen um externe Domains zu erreichen nichts zu tun.

Wenn du den DNS im Router änderst, gilt er für alle Geräte im Netzwerk, wenn du ihn lokal änderst gilt der DNS nur für das Gerät, wo die Änderung erfolgte.


----------



## Metaltyp (30. April 2020)

DNS heißt erstmal Domane Name System und ist dafür da Webadressen in die tatsächlich genutzten IP-Adressen zu übersetzen. Dafür gibt es entweder deinen Netzanbieter, der diese Anfragen von bspw. Google zu 172.217.23.99 übersetzt oder externe Anbieter, wie sie P2063 schon erwähnt hat. 
Dynamisches DNS ('dynDNS') ist dafür da, dass du deine Services, die du in deinem Netzwerk anbietest - also entweder eine Homepage oder diverse Dateien - von außen über das Internet erreichbar sind. Da dein Internetanbieter idR alle 24h bis 180d deine öffentliche IP-Adresse ändert, kann nicht sichergestellt werden, dass diese besagten Services erreichbar sind. Da kommt dann der DynDNS-Provider ins Spiel und fragt anhand der Account-Daten die aktuelle IP-Adresse deines Netzwerkes / Routers ab. 
Reguläre Homepages oder Webservices haben feste IP-Adressen, die sich nicht ändern. Privatkunden haben idR dynamische IP-Adressen, die sich in vorher genannten Zeiträumen ändern können.
Wenn du keinen Internetzugang hast, also keine Gamesession, noch irgendwelche Internetseiten aufbauen kannst, solltest du dich an deinen Provider wenden. Der Standardrouter des Anbieters sollte zumindest den Aufbau einer Webseite fehlerfrei ausführen. 
Wenn du mehrere Router verwendest, bedeutet das auch zusätzliche Fehlermöglichkeiten, daher solltest du dein derzeitiges Setup -welche Geräte hängen an welchem Router- zumindest einmal ausführen.
Sorry, dass ich ansonsten nichts informatives beisteuern kann, ich hoffe aber, dass ich zumindest einige Unklarheiten beiseitigen konnte.


----------

